# My pedals drive me crazy!!!



## youngTrider (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a pair of VP components VP-59's and there good pedals they do what i want but they tear the crap out of my shoes and then my feet. Ya it has happened and it hurts alot. So the point is i want to get a good pair of pedals that won't destroy my shoes. Price doesn't really matter.


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

Don't you think you should look for better shoes? Those pedals look similar to any other platform out there... I doubt any other pedals is going to be nicer.


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

i've been riding plastic for years now and they are much more forgiving.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

motl500 said:


> i've been riding plastic for years now and they are much more forgiving.


+1...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

youngTrider said:


> I have a pair of VP components VP-59's and they're good pedals they do what i want but they tear the crap out of my shoes .


yeah they look like they would...









next time look for a pedal with a concave surface. the curve helps keep your foot in the pedal without as much need for deep spikes.

even though they're chunkier looking (and maybe slightly heavier) by today's standards, the Primo Super Tenderizer is a classic. you can see the concave and knurling. on some versions the height of the spikes is adjustable.


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

I just switched back to my Primo Josh Strickers. They're my favorite pedal ever even if they are a bit fat.


----------



## alexplantman (May 1, 2006)

subscribed... I want to see what's a good choice... I like those VPs but expensive... The ones on my recently purchased Trek Mamba s)ck... they're small too


----------



## youngTrider (Nov 6, 2011)

Well i Have a pair of 5.10 freerider pro and there awesome. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

1. Wellgo MG-1's 

2. Black Ops Torqlite UL Pedals

3. Echo TR Platforms

4. Bulletproof CNC platform pedals


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Go plastic. Or metal with pins that do not have the Allen hex hole on the outside. Many pedals have pins with flat heads. Flat head pins are easier on your shoes and shins, and have the same grip. The only downside is that they are usually more expensive. Switching to MG-1 or other pedal with the same pins will not make much difference.


----------



## 89redranger (Oct 6, 2012)

I rode a set of Specialized sealed pedals (the slim gold flats that came on every higher end Specialized complete) for years that had crazy spikes like that. I just took the good ol metal file to them and trimmed the pins down till they were where I wanted them. The pins can't be shaved too short, or you'll kill the grip, and not too long, or they'll poke through your shoes and stab your tootsies.

Yeah, I know the feeling too.

A few slides of the pedal on a concrete ledge will trim em down quick also...


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

I have some black Wellgo pedals on my Giant Faith and those b*tches have some GNARLY spikes. The other day on a drop, my foot came off the pedal because I lost some balance in the air and the pedal spike ripped the crap out of my shin,. Then another time the same pedal dug into my kneecap, that REALLY hurt and I couldnt walk,ride, or sleep for weeks.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

GiantMountainTroll said:


> I have some black Wellgo pedals on my Giant Faith and those b*tches have some GNARLY spikes. The other day on a drop, my foot came off the pedal because I lost some balance in the air and the pedal spike ripped the crap out of my shin,. Then another time the same pedal dug into my kneecap, that REALLY hurt and I couldnt walk,ride, or sleep for weeks.


I too have black welgo pedals on my Giant bike, and the pins have the flat heads. The other pin heads with the allen hole (not flat) are a lot worse  You don't need to hit the shins hard, a slight touch like loading the bike on your car can cause nice cuts.

MG1 has them, that that's their main downside. A pedal like MG-1 with flat head pins (like on the Giant) would be nice. It should also be cheaper since the flat pins are usually pressure fitted and cheaper to make.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Answer Rove's are nice. Come with extra pins, too.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

pebbles said:


> Answer Rove's are nice. Come with extra pins, too.


Looks like they have to good kind of pins


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, you can even wear'em bearfoot. I have some Ringle Octanes on my SS 29er and I used some nuts on the pins for shoe-less riding!


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

I would highly suggest the Deity Decoy (LT) 's. They have just the right amount of grip for me, very light and they are holding up great. Deity has a half price exchange when you beat them up too


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

im diggin my ns pedals. i like my echo tr too, but they are just for trials. i wouldnt trust them for FR


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I had the wellgo v8 or v12 copies found on crc, the ones with cart bearings. They lasted like 2 years, and maybe one if i would have ridden every day. not really happy with that shitty longevity so I just want to let you know that I think they kinda suck. But they had good grip and did not destroy my shoes, but 1 year if it was a daily ride wtf! really?


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

car bone said:


> I had the wellgo v8 or v12 copies found on crc, the ones with cart bearings. They lasted like 2 years, and maybe one if i would have ridden every day. not really happy with that shitty longevity so I just want to let you know that I think they kinda suck. But they had good grip and did not destroy my shoes, but 1 year if it was a daily ride wtf! really?


i go through pedals every month and chains every 3 rides on my trials bike. id love to only have to change my pedals once a year.


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been riding and loving the super cheep odyssey twisted pc pedals for a few years now. I like em' because there light and concave but,I tend to burn them up in a few months of riding. no big deal cus' there cheep. the other day I was getting ready to replace a old set when I found a whole bunch of replacement pins for another set of bmx pedals. I drilled holes slightly smaller than the diameter of the pin into the pedals, dabbed a bit of epoxy on the end and pounded them in with a hammer. now they grip like a higher end pedal with a $14 price tag. we'll see how long they hold up, I figure for pump track and dj use they'll be fine.


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

I say Diety Compounds. I have had them on my trail bike for over a year, the bearings still feel awesome, pins are replacable, they are extremely light for their price, thin profile (after riding old school traditional chunky BMX style pedals most my life, I am SOO sold on thing pedals for numerous reasons)

I ride my bike like I stole it, Smashed the pedals on rocks and they have been awesome. I dont know that I will buy another pedal except the point one for DH rig purposes only.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

echo24 said:


> i go through pedals every month and chains every 3 rides on my trials bike. id love to only have to change my pedals once a year.


Did you give Wellgo MG-1 a shot? They can take a beating. The downsides are that they are thicker than other pedals, the platform is not huge like some newer designs, and the pins are the kind that will slice your shins badly. On the other hand, they are grippy, super light, durable, come from a reputable company and cheap.


----------



## OrangeDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

Heres how i see it, plastic pedals bruise you and it hurts for weeks and metal pedals cut you which i think hurt less. I run stolen theramlite alloys sealed and love them. I tried plastic pedals but never cared for them. I used to run grizzly pedals. I like the studs and crazy grip, they only suck when your not wearing shin guards and your foot slips!


----------

